# Ooth Question



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

How should I glue my Creobroter gemmatus ooth to the lid of the container? What kind of glue should I use? How often do I mist the ooth?


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

Use super glue or use a hot gun and glue and glue it to whatever lid you want the ooth to hang from and mist the container like once or twice a week and put paper towel on the bottom of the container and spray that as well but dont keep it in the net cage and move the ooth to like a smaller fish tank or a 32 oz tub or something then spray that once or twice a week and the paper towel too!


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

okay thanks!


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

Had good hatchings of this species with the methods I mentioned esp used a 3 gallon fish tank and towel on the bottom in the tank and sprayed the inside of the tank and used aquarium plastic plants to help raise the humidity in the tank and your have no problem with hatching these or any other species if you follow a similar plan

this is all I use on hatching ooths that I have esp the creobroter gemmatus ooths

3 gallon fish tank with light but dont use it (tank has words planet on it)

fake aquarium plants (4) plants or more or less to add little decoration in tank and help raise humidity

paper towel on bottom of the tank and spray that along with the sides and the fake plants

hanged the ooths on their own sticks to inside of tank top on a clear plastic sheet and that is all

and collecting the nymphs was not too difficult just take out the fake plants and gently shake the nymphs into another container to be transferred to their new home and also get the nymphs hanging upside down by the ooths as well!


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

my setup is a small container (24 oz) with holes in the lid and paper toweling on the lid (in other words, a handmade cloth lid) a paper towel on the bottom for moisture and then twine that I'm using as excelsior. The ooth will be glued on the lid. Anyway, these ooths hatch around 50 nymphs in like 8 weeks?


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

too small of a container for that ooth my friend you need way bigger for that hatching and bout 50 or more nymphs at most I had was round 60ish!


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

that's too small for an ooth that's 2 cm long!


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

dont need twine really but thats up to you as I never used anything in my set up for them to climb on but the fake aquarium plants


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

can I keep multiple ooths in a large container?


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

yes too small you need something bigger but dont take my word for it as my success on this species all was from a fish tank nothing more simple then that and had 100 percent hatch rate that way!


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

well depends but I keep all the same species of ooth together in my set up and chuck the ooth after it hatchs or if it does not hatch in the timeframe and would be a given!


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

and about the lid?


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

hmm if you got a bigger container with a lid then do the same thing glue it on the underside and just do the usual spray paper towel and sides of the container the ooth or ooths are in and make sure you got the ooth in a place where its warm and with some but not alot of humidity!


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

but if you already know this then your golden but you act like this is the first time you ever got to this point!


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

massaman said:


> but if you already know this then your golden but you act like this is the first time you ever got to this point!


it sort of is. Most of the time I get ooths they're in a container and they hatch in there. And how is like 24 oz too small for creobroter? I've hatched chinese in 16 oz cups (well that was the cup they came in and they hatched just fine).


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

I just never had to bother hatching creobroters in anything but my fish tank and in my view whatever works will work for you but for me it just is a fish tank for my creobroters but do use 32 oz containers for other species I have to hatch but I try to hatch everything in the same container but same species!

Just saying does not hurt to try new things and the tank could surprise you with hatching ooths! But if the aquarium had its own lid would use that but if you got mesh then thats ok too but with mine I used the tank top it came with!


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

Creobroter is pronounced

Kreo (flesh)+Broter (eater)

Kreo+Broter=flesh eater


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll get a pic of it! one sec please!


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

here you are!


----------



## bassist (Sep 24, 2009)

That enclosure won't work with _Creobroter _the larvae can squeeze between the caging.


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

bassist said:


> That enclosure won't work with _Creobroter _the larvae can squeeze between the caging.


what if I use a paper towel or something to cover that? then will it work?


----------



## bassist (Sep 24, 2009)

That would reduce airflow drastically you don't need a large enclosure for _Creobroter _to hatch in I use simple 32 ounce deli cups.


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

A paper towel shouldn't reduce airflow, and what about what massaman told me about the large cage? I want to hatch multiple ooths, and I'm not preparing tons of small containers for them, I have an idea. Be right back. I will post a picture of my idea in about like 20 minutes!.


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2009)

Blind leading the blind in here. Bassist is right. Use the search feature. This has been discussed hundreds of times.


----------



## bassist (Sep 24, 2009)

agent A said:


> A paper towel shouldn't reduce airflow, and what about what massaman told me about the large cage? I want to hatch multiple ooths, and I'm not preparing tons of small containers for them, I have an idea. Be right back. I will post a picture of my idea in about like 20 minutes!.


It does reduce airflow the reason those containers usually have such large holes is to keep air circulating, I find myself having to modify the lids of 80 oz deli tubs for mantids, they have the same mesh and number of holes on the lid as a 32 oz so this doesn't provide enough airflow for species that need more water.


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

I cut a whole in the paper towel and added fine mesh. Then I hot glued the ooth to the paper towel.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 24, 2009)

agent A said:


> I cut a whole in the paper towel and added fine mesh. Then I hot glued the ooth to the paper towel.


What if you just cut a half in the paper towel?


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> What if you just cut a half in the paper towel?


I don't want to ruin my lid there. How do you like the ooth? It's 2 centimeters and the only flaw is a teeny tiny hole bitten by a cricket which I promtly scared off.


----------



## bassist (Sep 24, 2009)

agent A said:


> I don't want to ruin my lid there. How do you like the ooth? It's 2 centimeters and the only flaw is a teeny tiny hole bitten by a cricket which I promtly scared off.


....what was a cricket doing near the ootheca in the first place...?


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

bassist said:


> ....what was a cricket doing near the ootheca in the first place...?


I had crickets for her to eat, I guess one was just where she was laying the ooth as she was laying it. But I used a needle to poke it away. I pushed it through the wall, because opening the cage would have disturbed my female.


----------



## bassist (Sep 24, 2009)

Never have prey items that can fight back in the container if the mantid is going to molt/lay oothecae etc.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah...you'll have nymphs everywhere.


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

okay. next time the female is ready to lay, I'll remove crickets.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 24, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> What if you just cut a half in the paper towel?


I think that one went over the top, Katt!


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

Good news! Micake is eating a lot more now and is gaining weight again!


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2009)

agent A said:


> Good news! Micake is eating a lot more now and is gaining weight again!


That's what they do. For the lid you could have just attached mesh to the top of the tank and left one corner unattached fior feeding. Then put your screen lid over top. That paper towel isn't going to work. I will tell you what works for small ooths, a plastic fish bowl. I put mesh over it held down with a rubber band. Cut hole in side for feeding hole and block with foam plug. Add some fake plants and you're done. I didn't have any in the pic though.


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

well if you have no way to make a hole in the fish bowl then your screwed then or have experience in hole making!


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't worry, everything is under control. I gotta go now, see you guys tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2009)

massaman said:


> well if you have no way to make a hole in the fish bowl then your screwed then or have experience in hole making!


It's plastic. All you need is a razor blade or you could use any of the other methods.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 25, 2009)

I think he may need parental assistance in order to use a razor blade.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I think that one went over the top, Katt!


+1



Emile said:


> I think he may need parental assistance in order to use a razor blade.


+1

=+2!!


----------



## massaman (Sep 25, 2009)

would be afraid to have agent have a razor blade to be honest!


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

massaman said:


> would be afraid to have agent have a razor blade to be honest!


oh please, I am more capable than you think. it's funny how whenever I have something to say, the reaction is always different for me than for anyone else.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 25, 2009)

agent A said:


> oh please, I am more capable than you think. it's funny how whenever I have something to say, the reaction is always different for me than for anyone else.


Ironically, only you can change that. I, for one, appreciate your recent efforts


----------

